# Knicks finalizing deal with The Machine, Sasha Vujacic



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The New York Knicks are finalizing an agreement with former Lakers guard Sasha Vujacic. Vujacic’s deal was originally believed to be a training camp pact but league sources said the two sides later agreed to a fully guaranteed contract for the veteran's minimum ($1.35 million).
> 
> Vujacic played for the Los Angeles Lakers from 2004 to 2011. He spent five of those seasons playing under Knicks president and then-Lakers head coach Phil Jackson, and four playing alongside Knicks coach Derek Fisher, who played point guard for the Lakers.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york-knicks/post/_/id/62774/knicks-finalizing-deal-with-vujacic

:baseldance:


----------

